# NZer (kiwi) living in Greece



## kiwisue (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi there,
I wish to make contact with other 'kiwis' or Ozzies who are living in the Piraeus/Athens area. I live on the island of Aegina which is only about an hour by ferryboat from Piraeus. I'm a painter, enjoy meeting people especially giving out tip bits about Aegina if you wish to visit this island...look forward to hearing from you...happy Waitangi Day (6th Feb):clap2:


----------



## psycho_love (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Sue!

A friend an I are wanting to stay in Greece for about a month to have some down-time and relax and was wondering how much money we would need individually to live on. We don't plan on eating out or going on crazy trips. More so to get involved with the culture, and even give a helping hand for free to residents.

How much do you reckon we would need? I'm asking because I'm not sure what the GFC has done to the countries economy at the moment.

Cheers
David


----------



## Suey4 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Are you still in Aegina Sue?*



kiwisue said:


> Hi there,
> I wish to make contact with other 'kiwis' or Ozzies who are living in the Piraeus/Athens area. I live on the island of Aegina which is only about an hour by ferryboat from Piraeus. I'm a painter, enjoy meeting people especially giving out tip bits about Aegina if you wish to visit this island...look forward to hearing from you...happy Waitangi Day (6th Feb):clap2:


I wish I knew you were there when I was there in June! But I am coming back to Greece for a month in May / June 2014 and would love to take another trip over to Aegina!
Sue


----------

